# Bees in the Garden



## happyflorencebees (May 1, 2014)

That was really lovely, Bob. You have a beautiful garden. I've been working on my bee yard plantings, but it's slow going in my drought-stricken Central Texas yard. I have dreams of a yard as lovely as yours, though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, BOB. Our sedum is at about the same stage as yours, and in mid-day the bees are all over it.

Phil


----------



## Bob Anderson (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm glad you enjoyed the video. We are first year beeks but have planted for a number of years for butterflies and bees. A problem with planting for bees is that they can be completely ungrateful wretches. They totally ignored the lavender this year and were lukewarm on the dutch clover but as Phil has also found, they can't resist sedum. I think the variety of sedum is Autumn Joy but I'm not entirely sure of that. I hope the honey tastes good...


----------

